

Pinewood Derby Instant Replay System - bcl
http://www.raisinggeeks.com/blog/2012/01/pinewood-derby-instant-replay-system/

======
fredleblanc
Man, this takes me back.

When I built cars that were in our local Pinewood Derby, we had a big,
expensive fancy thing that told you which car placed where. It was high, and
all it did was light up lights next to 1, 2, 3 and 4. I can't even begin to
imagine how much it cost.

It's pretty awesome how far we've come in just a little while. Now you can
build an entire instant replay system with things you can get at common
stores!

And they have an inventing merit badge now!?

